# fault tolerances on Rainshadow butt sections



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I cut off a real seat this weekend and nicked the butt section with the dremel tool. The cutting wheel dug in just a tiny bit(about a 1/16th of an inch or less) in a small area. Just the top of the wheel dug in. Think it'll be ok? In the new arrangement, this will be under the grip and not under the real seat. I'm putting a birch bark grip on it, will this provide enough strength for the nick?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What model blank is it?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i know ive done this on a couple blanks or bought blanks with marks in them
havent had a failure yet .....but im not a power caster
all areas was covered with epoxy.....you wont know untill uve fished it


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> I cut off a real seat this weekend and nicked the butt section with the dremel tool. The cutting wheel dug in just a tiny bit(about a 1/16th of an inch or less) in a small area. Just the top of the wheel dug in. Think it'll be ok? In the new arrangement, this will be under the grip and not under the real seat. I'm putting a birch bark grip on it, will this provide enough strength for the nick?


A lot of it is like Robert says what blank is it. If a lami or a rainshadow with thin walls I would be worried. If a Wheeler blank with thick walls on the butt section I would not be worried.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> What model blank is it?


I forgot the number, but it's 11.5 feet long and throws 2-6 ounces. It's the older model that got replaced in this class, very parabolic loading, loads down into the butt. I believe it's a SUR1385F Blank. Maybe the model before it, but that's the specs on it


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> i know ive done this on a couple blanks or bought blanks with marks in them
> havent had a failure yet .....but im not a power caster
> all areas was covered with epoxy.....you wont know untill uve fished it


yeah, that's my worry :/



Jebson38 said:


> A lot of it is like Robert says what blank is it. If a lami or a rainshadow with thin walls I would be worried. If a Wheeler blank with thick walls on the butt section I would not be worried.


It does have the loser butt section. I primarily throw lures with this rod and typically don't get into it hard, but don't want a failure if I do. I'm thinking that by moving the reel seat further up the blank, that will change where most of the pressure is applied to the butt section and the extra epoxy on it may help. This is an older model and I'm not sure if I can get a replacement butt section for it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

IF its the older model it would be a SU series, they rarent really thick walled blanks either. Hard to say if it will be fine wtih out seeing it, If your reel seat will be over it I would think you are ok if it isnt very deep, build it and see is about the best advise you get here, either that or doing an over sleave with a piece of another blank. The tough part of sleaving it would be finding another blank that would match the diameter and taper of what you have now though


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> IF its the older model it would be a SU series, they rarent really thick walled blanks either. Hard to say if it will be fine wtih out seeing it, If your reel seat will be over it I would think you are ok if it isnt very deep, build it and see is about the best advise you get here, either that or doing an over sleave with a piece of another blank. The tough part of sleaving it would be finding another blank that would match the diameter and taper of what you have now though


thanks for the advice and I'll just see how she rolls.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

you can wrap over the nick about a 1" or so and then use permagloss over that,if you are really worried could use a piece of blank inside to reinforce the whole butt from above the slice to end of blank.
Barry


----------

